# New Tegu and my custom Enclosure! (lots of Photos)



## pearldrummer (Sep 7, 2011)

About a month ago I purchased a Argentina Black and White tegu and decided to build my first custom enclosure. The Thing is huge 8'x4'x3' I drew up all of the plans myself and constructed it myself. Enjoy 

Here he is with my dachshund staring at him curiously





The Frame.

















Finished the frame.





Added support and the floor of the enclosure.











Finished all of the siding with vents.





Added the lighting.





Installed the glass doors.





All finished! With one very happy Tegu!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tebs (Sep 7, 2011)

very very niiiiice.......


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Sep 7, 2011)

You are very talented. Great job!


----------



## Ziltoid (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you have the plans for this? I'd love to make something similar for my Tortoises.


----------



## pearldrummer (Sep 7, 2011)

Ziltoid said:


> Do you have the plans for this? I'd love to make something similar for my Tortoises.


Yeah man no problem I can write out a guide with everything you need to make an enclosure like this.


----------



## Fred (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice man! Could I also snag a copy of these plans!?


----------



## cnapple (Sep 10, 2011)

Gorgeous enclosure for a very gorgeous Tegu! Well done!


----------



## annabelle (Sep 10, 2011)

excellent enclosure! your tegu is very beautiful!


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Sep 10, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## MadMilli (Dec 17, 2018)

I know this is a long time ago but if you could send me these plans I’d love it!


----------



## l4nsky (Jan 17, 2019)

MarcoVincelli said:


> I know this is a long time ago but if you could send me these plans I’d love it!


Hola,
I hate to say it but I dont think you'll have much luck. Not because this thread is from 2011, but because the OP hasn't been seen since September 9th of 2015 and of the two potential people they shared plans with, one was last seen in 2012 and the other in 2017. This shouldn't be too hard to recreate. The cage seems designed around the material used for the floor, 8' x 4' is the standard dimensions for a single sheet of plywood. After that, it's just building the frame around it. Google may be your best friend in this situation, that or a simple sketch pad, measuring tape, and the knowledge you can build anything you put your mind to. If I were to build this enclosure, one thing I would do is put a substrate barrier at least a foot high in front of the sliding glass track of the door. That way I could give the tegu a proper substrate depth for natural behaviours. Just my two cents.

Thanks,
--Matt


----------

